# In desperate need of prayer warriors



## pistol_pete (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been a member of GON for quit a while, but rarely post on the forums. Today I would like to ask ya'll  to prayer for one of my best friends fiance. She just went to the oncologist, after having consistent leg pain, and they found cancer in her pelvic bone and spots on her lung. She is only 25. He is an army ranger/sniper and is currently serving in Afghanistan. I know there is a reason for everything the Lord does, but I am just asking for prayers of healing for her. They are both great people who love the Lord, and could use the prayers. Thank you, God bless, Merry Christmas. 


Trust in the Lord with all of your heart, and lean not on your own understanding- Proverbs 3:5


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow, scary stuff. Prayers sent.


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 14, 2011)

Praying for Healing and a cancer free diagnosis soon.......................


----------



## pistol_pete (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you guys, I will keep you updated on the situation


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2011)

sent


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 14, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 14, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## RNC (Dec 14, 2011)

You got it  !


----------



## love the woods (Dec 14, 2011)

prayers sent .


----------



## Sargent (Dec 14, 2011)

sent from here.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 15, 2011)

My Prayers are added as well. Also Prayers for your friend in Afghanistan.


----------



## Melissa (Dec 18, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## Jasper (Dec 19, 2011)

Very sorry to hear. Prayers sent!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re:*

Prayers sent.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 19, 2011)

Prayers added.


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 19, 2011)

Still praying........................................


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sad to hear about the cancer.  Prayers sent.


----------



## LaurenR88 (Dec 19, 2011)

Praying for them.


----------



## huntaholic (Dec 19, 2011)

*Prayers!*

For Her an Him !


----------



## speedcop (Dec 19, 2011)

our prayers added


----------



## HawgWild23 (Dec 21, 2011)

prayer sent


----------



## Bo Webb (Dec 21, 2011)

praying for both of them


----------



## southwoodshunter (Dec 21, 2011)

Prayers sent for them both


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 23, 2011)

Prayers continue.


----------

